# two year old suddenly putting everything in mouth?



## Cattia

Abigail has started putting everything in her mouth again! She stopped this at around 18 months but now she's biting on things and shoving her fingers in her mouth, also licking things. I am sure she has all her teeth already. Has anyone else's toddler done this? What's it all about?


----------



## OmarsMum

An age thing? :rofl:

I don't know, Omar didn't even put things in his mouth when he was a baby, but for the past few days, everything is going into his mouth, & he's also biting me! 

Omar doesn't have his back molars yet, so it might be teething


----------



## Marleysgirl

Andrew's dentist told us that the final 4 back molars generally cut through between the ages of 2 and 3. He started cutting his about 2-3 weeks ago, lots of drool, hands constantly in his mouth, off his food ... Unfortunately he got a little run-down with it, and picked up a cough/cold virus (coughed so hard that he would be sick), only now is he starting to improve again.


----------



## Cattia

Hmmm, could be the molars then, although she's biting things with her front teeth. I wondered if it was some weird phase or something, she did it a while ago then it seemed to settle down a bit but now it's back. odd.


----------



## moomoo

My DS is doing this! I put it down to copying his sister?

He's had all his teeth since he was 2 (he's 27 months now)


----------



## sun

Wow I could have written this!! My LO also stopped putting things in his mouth ages ago, but suddenly over the past month he's been chewing his hands, putting stuff in his mouth, drooling, biting things, etc... I felt around in his mouth a few weeks ago and yes - his 2nd set of molars are through on the top and I can feel tem on the bottom under the skin. So that could definitely be it! xx


----------



## rwhite

Maybe her teeth are moving about in the gum, even if they have broken through? :shrug: x


----------

